# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wie heeft (nare) ervaringen neurostimulator? (rughernia, niet meer te opereren)

## josvandooren

Na diverse operaties aan een rughernia heb ik het hele pijnbestrijdingscircuit belopen. Niets lukte, zoals injecties, blokkades, TENS
etc. Vanwege altijd aanwezige helse pijnen is er anderhalf jaar geleden een neurostimulator geplaatst. Meer dan 15 keer is het
apparaatje opnieuw ingesteld, doch zonder het verwachte resultaat. Wie heeft ook negatieve ervaringen en gebruikt daarom net
als ik zware pijnstillers. Ik zit momenteel op 2x 200mg Oxycontin per dag, wat ook weer de nodige problemen veroorzaakt, zoals
constipatie, ernstige vermoeidheid, concentratieverlies etc. Maar zonder kan ik niet of met minder. Graag serieuze reacties.

----------


## spond

Al een tijdje geleden geplaatst misschien lees je het nog. Zelf heb ik ook een neurostimulator geplaatst gekregen na een herniaoperatie en een spondylode operatie via de buik en later ook een spondylodese via de rug. Ongeveer 2 maanden heb ik goede werking gehad, mijn onderrug werd jammer genoeg niet meegenomen.
Ik had stimulatie op verkeerde plaatsen, nu wordt ik binnenkort weer geopereerd en gaan ze de lead repositioneren.
Nu neen ik oxycontin, hoop dat ik kan minderen.
Erg jammer voor je dat je geen baat heb, je slik wel grote hoeveelheden zeg, heb je het wel eens over een morfinepomp gehad? Of misschien drg stimulatie? Dan wordt de lead op een zenuwwortel gelegd een aftakking dus niet op het merg. Het kan bv een been stimuleren, vraag eens na, de ontwikkelingen gaan snel hopelijk komt er iets wat je kan helpen.
Groetjes spond

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Jos,

Ik zelf heb twee neurostimulatoren in mijn lijf. Het ziektebeeld is niet gelijk, bij mij gaat het namelijk om een spierziekte waarbij veel zenuwpijn aan te pas komt. Het principe is dus wel hetzelfde. Vooropgesteld, het zijn geen wonderapparaten die alles wegnemen. Het best ka ik het omschrijven dat de scherpe kanten van de pijn worden afgehaald waar eerst hoge doseringen medicatie voor nodig zijn geweest. Ook bijzondere klachten zoal ijskoude en brandende voeten. Om een voorbeeld te geven, is het apparaat uit dan heb ik die klachten, staat hij aan dan voelt het alsof de centrale verwarming is aangezet Het werkt dus. Maar de pijnen hoger op in het been of in mijn geval beidde benen en armen zijn moeilijker. Maar al met al een stuk beter te dragen dan daarvoor. Ook ik heb eerst met een uitwendige TENS zitten klieren maar dat was helemaal niets. Moeilijk de juiste plaats te bepalen, frequentie en dergelijke. Wel kwam ik er zo achter dat het lijkt bijna sadomasochisme het toedienen van een ander soort pijn iets verlichting bracht. Ik zat ook de hele dag te schudden met mijn benen, sloeg erop. Nu wordt er een constante stroom afgegeven die de prikkel als het ware meeneemt. Resultaat is at ik er niet van af ben, het zeker nog dagen voorkomt dat ik net even iets te veel heb ondernomen en daarvoor gestraft wordt maar al met al.. het werkt wel. De operatie is niet echt een pretje, ze kunnen je niet onder narcose brengen omdat ze moeten weten of ze op de juiste plek stimuleren maar achteraf en ik merk dat pas goed als ik hem af en toe bewust uitzet, is het mij alles zeker waard geweest. Als je specifieke vragen hierover hebt beantwoord ik ze graag voor je vanuit mijn eigen ervaring.

m.vr.gr
Rob

----------

